# Primer Bulb not working



## glensamm (May 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Craftsman 3 1/2 horsepower edger, model number 536.772100. It is very hard to start. I have to take off the air cleaner and pour a little gas in there, or spray starting fluid in. Then it starts but dies quickly. I have to keep doing that about 5 or 10 times until it warms up enough to run on its own.

This engine has no choke. It does have a primer bulb. The primer bulb itself seems to be in good shape. When I pump the bulb while looking into the carb (with the air filter off) I don't see ANY fuel or fuel mist being sprayed into the carb, and I can push it a hundred times but the engine won't start unless I pour a litte gas in there first, so obviously its not working.

The primer bulb is attached to the side of the main part of the carb, and it looks like its "integral" in other words, I can't easily remove the bulb.

I suppose I have to take the whole carb off (which looks like more work on this engine than on several others I have.) ?? Then maybe I'll see what's wrong?

Strangely enough, when I lay the edger on its side with the carb up, then when I pump the bulb I do hear a pumping noise, though I still don't see any fuel being pumped.

Anybody got any suggestions for this problem?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carb may need a cleaning and replacing of gaskets/diaphrams.
Check fuel lines for deterioration.
Dean


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Those carbs wont prime without the screws holding the air cleaner housing on inplace


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Another thing to check on this carburetor is the O-Rings on the nozzle. If they have deteriorated then the primer will also not work. If you look at the carburetor Part Number 640156 illustrated parts list you will see the O-Rings referenced #37

Best of Luck...


----------

